
Flippaper: Draw your own pinball in real time - neo2001
http://www.flippaper.org/
======
chipsy
This is a nicely polished-and-optimized hardware version of the UI in Stephen
Lavelle's Plingpling. [0] I have a prototype sitting around of a directly
inspired "draw-to-physics" thing myself.

[0] [http://www.plingpling.org/](http://www.plingpling.org/)

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
That's not working for me, but "Pinball Construction Set" was a hell of a
thing
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinball_Construction_Set](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinball_Construction_Set))

------
Animats
This is an art project, not a product.[1] As an arcade machine, it's at least
20 years too late. But it has potential as a casual game for tablets or very
fat phones.

[1]
[http://sewergadget.tumblr.com/exhibition](http://sewergadget.tumblr.com/exhibition)

------
zharkov
Hey there, I'm Roman Miletitch, co creator of Flippaper with Jérémie Cortial.
Glad to see us on hacker news! If you have any questions, I'm here to answer.

Just one comment already. While the pinball was indeed the thematic, the point
was to have a gameplay that would take drawing as an input (or any colored
stuff actually), and output on top of it. While not new, the fact you're both
the game designer and player is a fun & sometimes weird experience.

And yeah, it's an art project indeed. While we're aiming later for an app on
smartphone, we wanted first to keep the physical aspect. This spawned many new
way of playing Flippaper (ending up with one guy playing his T shirt because
it had the right colors).

------
fiatjaf
I thought this was a finished game I could play right now in the browser!

------
failrate
I was hoping that this was something I could buy for my son's tablet. That
would be awesome.

------
SixSigma
not exactly "realtime" if you press "scan" but still, I love the idea

------
orbitingpluto
The 80s vibe of creating shitty useless junk to buy because we didn't have
what we really wanted, smartphones and tablets, was a nice touch.

~~~
randyrand
Haha that's an amusing idea. Definitely were more of those toy commercials
back then.

